# Just for fun - what should my next breed be ?



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Obviously this won’t be happening for a very long time. Merlin is 8 and Beckie is 5 and I can’t have three dogs.

Do you want to help me contemplate my next breed ?

Here are my criteria :

hypoallergenic
low maintenance
max 10-12 lbs
calm temperament (some breeds are too energetic for me, like Jack Russells)
minimal exercise to be happy

Updated list with members’ suggestions (in no particular order) :

Chihuahua (yes, they shed but I tolerate them and love them)
Yorkshire terrier (I’ve had 2)
Biewer Yorkie
Havanese (many health problems)
Shih Tzu (calm, easy-going, quiet)
Powder puff chinese crested
Tibetan terrier (barks a lot)
Coton de Tulear (neurotic tendencies)
Lowchen (petit chien lion)
Pug
Pekingese

Which ones am I missing ?


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

Dechi said:


> Which ones am I missing ?


Bichon Frise
Coton de Tulear 
Westie (west highland white terrier)
Chinese Crested 
Lhasa Apso
Tibetan Terrier
Shih Tzu


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Pavie said:


> Bichon Frise
> Coton de Tulear
> Westie (west highland white terrier)
> Chinese Crested
> ...


Thanks ! Westie would be too energetic for my taste and Chinese Crested it’s just too cold for them in Canada. I’m keeping the rest.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I was pretty set on getting a Havanese, but then I did one of those dog quizzes, and it recommended the Coton. The more I read about them, the more I like them! 

I’ve never seen a dog that sheds as much as chihuahuas. Absolutely love them, but that’s a dealbreaker for me. I can’t imagine going from a poodle to a chihuahua. Eek!

I think you’d love a well-bred shih-tzu. They are so happy and sweet.

I’d also consider a Biewer: https://www.akc.org/dog-breeds/biewer-terrier/ As I understand it, their temperament is a little less “terrier” than the Yorkie’s.


----------



## Meisha (Sep 21, 2020)

Toy poodle?


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Ooh, fun, Dechi! Great advice given. I'll just echo/share my experiences:

Cotons are really sweet, but kind of neurotic. I wouldn't recommend them for someone with anxiety. Shih-tzu could definitely be a good fit, I think. They are funny, very calm, easygoing, and quiet. I too love Yorkies (Biewers are sooo cute!). Tibetan terriers are extremely barky, as are Lhasas (and Lhasas are aggressive, def one of my least fave breeds, in fact). Bichons are angels. I love Havanese, but I hear they have a lot of health problems in the breed.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Maltese?


----------



## X skully X (Nov 21, 2021)

I second the choice of a Lhasa or Shih-tzu, great coats and great personalities.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

reraven123 said:


> Maltese?


They are VERY barky and an extremely unhealthy breed. GME, heart problems and more are killing these precious dogs no matter what breeder they come from.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’ve never seen a dog that sheds as much as chihuahuas. Absolutely love them, but that’s a dealbreaker for me. I can’t imagine going from a poodle to a chihuahua. Eek!


Yeah, I know, my mom was always commenting about how much hair Tamara used to shed. I still miss her though so it’s probably why I’d want another one.



Meisha said:


> Toy poodle?


Ha Ha ! No, no more ! Too many vers bills, too much grooming and washing. My health isn’t good and it won’t get better with time.



MaizieFrosty said:


> I love Havanese, but I hear they have a lot of health problems in the breed.


Oh, I did some research and they came out as very healthy. I thought it made sense, because they never were very popular. Popularity is what kills breeds.



reraven123 said:


> Maltese?


I’m not into white dogs but they do seems like nice dogs.



X skully X said:


> I second the choice of a Lhasa or Shih-tzu, great coats and great personalities.


I would probably go with a Shih-tzu because they are smaller.


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

How about...supermutt?! E.g., adopt a toy size dog from a rescue and get a surprise on the mix of breeds it has. Though I understand it can be more of a gamble.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Dechi said:


> Oh, I did some research and they came out as very healthy. I thought it made sense, because they never were very popular. Popularity is what kills breeds.


I've talked with many Hav breeders because they are a breed I've always considered owning. Here is a list of the health issues you need to be aware of (and probably already are since you're researched). Note the high incidence of thyroid disease. Havanese Health Problems | Feeding (yourpurebredpuppy.com) All of these are still better than, say, GME, but I would not consider Havs a healthy breed (actually, I wouldn't consider any pure breed a healthy breed anymore).


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Pavie said:


> How about...supermutt?! E.g., adopt a toy size dog from a rescue and get a surprise on the mix of breeds it has. Though I understand it can be more of a gamble.


Almost impossible in Canada - toy dogs just don't end up in rescue here unless they have major behavioural problems, medical problems, or both. 

I love Bichon and Havanese - they are on my 'if I want a lower energy dog' list. 

Adore papillons, but probably too much energy for you.


----------



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

i adored my childhood shih-tzu and would get another in a heart beat. admittedly it took (child me) about 2 years to teach him to sit... so hardly the brightest pup in the litter but compared to Kirby he was a breeze.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Pavie said:


> How about...supermutt?! E.g., adopt a toy size dog from a rescue and get a surprise on the mix of breeds it has. Though I understand it can be more of a gamble.


I wish I could but with my skin and respiratory allergies, I need to pick a hypoallergenic breed. And even then I have to convince the breeder to let me do a 2-3 week trial. Not an easy task.



MaizieFrosty said:


> I've talked with many Hav breeders because they are a breed I've always considered owning. Here is a list of the health issues you need to be aware of (and probably already are since you're researched). Note the high incidence of thyroid disease. Havanese Health Problems | Feeding (yourpurebredpuppy.com) All of these are still better than, say, GME, but I would not consider Havs a healthy breed (actually, I wouldn't consider any pure breed a healthy breed anymore).


I didn’t know that, thank you. My research was superficial. If I could get a nice Heinz 57, I would !


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

Don't strike the Chinese crested from your list just yet. They come in two varieties, the hairless (or very limited hair) and the powder puff, which has a full coat of hair. They're still low-shed, and the few I've met are delightful -- great sense of humor, and just fun to be with.

Since you have plenty of time, you can have lots of fun checking out the various breeds -- what a fun project!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

How about an Italian greyhound? While some are fine-boned and fragile, there are plenty of nice sturdy ones. I have had several over the years. The females are much easier to housebreak than the males.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Footprints&pawmarks said:


> Don't strike the Chinese crested from your list just yet. They come in two varieties, the hairless (or very limited hair) and the powder puff, which has a full coat of hair. They're still low-shed, and the few I've met are delightful -- great sense of humor, and just fun to be with.
> 
> Since you have plenty of time, you can have lots of fun checking out the various breeds -- what a fun project!


Wonderful idea, I will add the powder puff to my list !



Johanna said:


> How about an Italian greyhound? While some are fine-boned and fragile, there are plenty of nice sturdy ones. I have had several over the years. The females are much easier to housebreak than the males.


I actually love them, but how would they do in winter with snow and -40 temperature ?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’ve added Lowchen to the updated list in my first post.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

While I cannot add any breeds to the list, I can add another vote for the Lowchen. There is one in my handling class and not only is he beautiful but he has an amazing temperament.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Ooh, fun, Dechi! Great advice given. I'll just echo/share my experiences:
> 
> Cotons are really sweet, but kind of neurotic. I wouldn't recommend them for someone with anxiety. Shih-tzu could definitely be a good fit, I think. They are funny, very calm, easygoing, and quiet. I too love Yorkies (Biewers are sooo cute!). Tibetan terriers are extremely barky, as are Lhasas (and Lhasas are aggressive, def one of my least fave breeds, in fact). Bichons are angels. I love Havanese, but I hear they have a lot of health problems in the breed.


as a former groomer, hard agree to everything here ^


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Phaz23 said:


> as a former groomer, hard agree to everything here ^


Admittedly, I have experience with maybe 3 at the most of the breeds I mentioned (although I've known a lot more Shih Tzu, Maltese, Bichons, etc.).


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Phaz23 said:


> as a former groomer, hard agree to everything here ^


Okay, since you two agree, I’ve added those descriptions to my list.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

They do shed and have a double coat, but Tibetan Spaniels seem cute. They have a bit longer muzzle than Pekes, and their eyes protrude less.

Eta, just rechecked your preferred weight range, so maybe a bit high. 9-15 pounds.

Eta again, I've quietly watched the Biewers for around 20 (+??) years as they gradually developed the breed and the parent club, and eventually achieved AKC recognition. Darling, and a breed I think I'd enjoy myself.

I imagine most any Toy breed is going to need bundling up in that cold you have 😊.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Dechi said:


> Wonderful idea, I will add the powder puff to my list !
> 
> 
> I actually love them, but how would they do in winter with snow and -40 temperature ?


An IG would need are really heavy quilted coat for those temps! We rarely get below 10 degrees Fahrenheit here, so my IGs were OK - they did not even wear a coat just to go outside to potty.


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

A few more:

miniature schnauzer 
bolognese
affenpinscher
brussels griffon
griffon bruxellois 
kyi-leo
pumi
hungarian puli


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

chow chow
samoyed
old english sheepdog 
tibetan mastiff

😉


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Pavie said:


> A few more:
> 
> miniature schnauzer
> bolognese
> ...





Pavie said:


> chow chow
> samoyed
> old english sheepdog
> tibetan mastiff
> ...


I need a small, calm dog who will be happy living a sedentary life. 10-12 lbs ideally. But thanks !


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

Dechi said:


> I need a small, calm dog who will be happy living a sedentary life. 10-12 lbs ideally. But thanks !


The second list is a joke, but the first list is mostly small and hypoallergenic dogs


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dechi said:


> I need a small, calm dog who will be happy living a sedentary life. 10-12 lbs ideally. But thanks !


That’s what would best suit soooo many people I know. And then they go out and get a puppy mill cattle dog or border collie mix or some sort of massive doodle. 

I’m glad you’re taking this process much more seriously than most.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’ve been trying to figure out what breed I would like next and I think I have made a choice : a morkie !




Ha Ha Ha ! Just kidding, I wouldn’t want a maltese-yorkie cross. But I’m pretty set on having a Biewer Yorkie next. They’re beautiful and since I had 2 yorkies before, I know exactly how they are and I know I’m not allergic. The worst part is constantly redoing the top knot, as I like them in full coat. And brushing every day.

Oh, and I forgot… Yorkies are really hard to housebreak. But I have lots of experience and all of the patience needed.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

You are making me want a Biewer Terrier! I even started researching them and learned that the breed name is pronounced like "Beaver." Who knew?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MaizieFrosty said:


> You are making me want a Biewer Terrier! I even started researching them and learned that the breed name is pronounced like "Beaver." Who knew?


Yeah, I learned that too ! The breeders I am looking at are French though and they don’t say it like that. They should know better, lol !


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

No one mentioned Cavaliers, Tibetan Spanials, Cocker Spaniels, or Cockapoos. I'm not sure if hypoallergenic but if you can tolerate a chihuahua .... 🙄


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

Phaz23 said:


> as a former groomer, hard agree to everything here ^


I agree with you. Any no shed, low shed are not low maintenance


----------



## blkdog (Nov 22, 2011)

I love this thread this is so much fun. When my Standard Poodle and Havanese were middle age, I started looking at my next breed, just for fun. I wanted a small breed 6 to 8 pounds and super friendly with everyone, all of my dogs have been therapy dogs. I looked at Maltese, Pomeranian, Longhaired Chihuahua and Toy Poodles to name a few. I wanted a dog that didn't bark a lot because we travel with our dogs. I have never had the same breed twice but when my Havanese died at twelve from cancer last November, my husband and I decided the Havanese was everything we were looking for although a little bigger than 6 to 8 pounds. After all my research on various breeds, we brought home another Havanese puppy and I couldn't be happier. She is quiet, delightful, loves every animal, human and nonhuman. She is so easy to train and we have already, taken her to Chicago and New York and she was a perfect travel companion. She is now seven months old and 6.8 pounds. She will most likely be under 10 pounds at her adult weight. I thought my last Havanese was a fluke because he was so good and so easy to train but my puppy is just like him, such a easy, great puppy. Go to a good breeder who health tests her breeding dogs and you can not go wrong with a Havanese. Havanese are typically around 10 to 12 pounds, although some are bigger, my last one was 18 pounds and some are smaller, females tend to be smaller. Amazing dogs! They are companion dogs and do not do well in a home where someone works away from home all day and they are a sensitive breed so they need to be trained with treats, praise and kindness.


----------



## Labeille (Jul 14, 2018)

Dechi said:


> Obviously this won’t be happening for a very long time. Merlin is 8 and Beckie is 5 and I can’t have three dogs.
> 
> Do you want to help me contemplate my next breed ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Labeille (Jul 14, 2018)

Johanna said:


> How about an Italian greyhound? While some are fine-boned and fragile, there are plenty of nice sturdy ones. I have had several over the years. The females are much easier to housebreak than the males.


I agree! Just find a large IG (in the sighthound world we call them “biggie iggies“!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Jilly SummerSunset said:


> No one mentioned Cavaliers, Tibetan Spanials, Cocker Spaniels, or Cockapoos. I'm not sure if hypoallergenic but if you can tolerate a chihuahua .... 🙄


Cavalier King Charles have terrible health problems. Their breeding was just banned in Norway, along with bulldogs and another one I forget. As for the others, I don’t think I would tolerate them, as I don’t tolerate long haired chihuahua. As for the cocker/poodle cross, I wouldn’t buy any form of shape of any doodle.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Labeille said:


> I agree! Just find a large IG (in the sighthound world we call them “biggie iggies“!


Do all breeders have them sometimes or do some specifically breed for bigger ?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dechi, this thread is torture!  I’d love to be picking up a little Havanese or Biewer puppy right now.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

Dechi said:


> Cavalier King Charles have terrible health problems. Their breeding was just banned in Norway, along with bulldogs and another one I forget. As for the others, I don’t think I would tolerate them, as I don’t tolerate long haired chihuahua. As for the cocker/poodle cross, I wouldn’t buy any form of shape of any doodle.


Well I guess we're covered then, aren't we?! I vote Havenese or miniature poodle if I was going smaller. I had a cockapoo as a teenager, a gift from an Uncle & Aunt. He was an outstanding pet. I've had large dogs as an adult. German Shepherds, Goldens, and Standard Poodles and an Outstanding GoldenDoodle. I never say never. You might miss one of the outstanding few. Good luck.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Dechi, this thread is torture!  I’d love to be picking up a little Havanese or Biewer puppy right now.


I know, I have puppy fever ! I’ve been following these two Biewer breeders in my area and they keep posting pictures and videos of little ones. Soooooo cute !

Oh, but wait… You only have one dog. I bet Peggy would love a little Havanese or Biewer brother or sister !


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Dechi said:


> Cavalier King Charles have terrible health problems. Their breeding was just banned in Norway, along with bulldogs and another one I forget. As for the others, I don’t think I would tolerate them, as I don’t tolerate long haired chihuahua. As for the cocker/poodle cross, I wouldn’t buy any form of shape of any doodle.


Cavs definitely are one of the least healthy breeds. I met a woman at a dog show who said she would never get one again after going through heartbreak after heartbreak due to their cardiac problems which make their lifespan very short. Same with an Irish Wolfhound breeder we met at a show. Most of the purebreds are very unhealthy these days unless you get lucky, with some being more unhealthy like Cavs and bulldogs. 

I understand your point of view, but for me personally, I would absolutely consider a poodle mix if it were a rescue or from someone who did all the health testing.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MaizieFrosty said:


> I understand your point of view, but for me personally, I would absolutely consider a poodle mix if it were a rescue or from someone who did all the health testing.


I would take in a rescue anytime, but there aren’t any around here. They go so fast you blink and they’re gone. 

But I refuse to pay more dollars for a mutt than a purebred. Those mix go for 3000$ around here, more than for properly bred dogs. And the people who sell them have absolutely no idea what they’re doing. No health tests, no temperament testing, nothing. You just buy a female, find a male and let them mate. Then deal with whatever happens after that. They think they’re doing a good job because they’re giving new owners a blanket, a toy and a bag of food. Grrrrrr !


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dechi said:


> I know, I have puppy fever ! I’ve been following these two Biewer breeders in my area and they keep posting pictures and videos of little ones. Soooooo cute !
> 
> Oh, but wait… You only have one dog. I bet Peggy would love a little Havanese or Biewer brother or sister !


I asked her. She said nope. 

Really, though, I just don’t want to make travel any harder than it already is. Maybe if we get an RV someday.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Most of the purebreds are very unhealthy these days unless you get lucky, with some being more unhealthy like Cavs and bulldogs.


Does combining two of those unhealthy purebreds actually improve their health? I can see if it was being done for that purpose, by someone extremely knowledgeable. But I’ve never seen a doodle breeder like that. The ones around here are just combining a) whatever they can get and b) whatever they can sell.

I loved my poodle mix with all my heart. I’d seriously have cloned her. I believe she got the best of each of her breeds. For example, she had a _truly_ easy hypoallergenic coat. But....I think that was just a fluke. The doodles I know mat like crazy.

And most of the Heinz 57s I see in rescue inevitably have pitbull or hound in them. They can be extremely challenging for owners who are told they’re getting a “lab mix.” Then there was the GSD mix I fostered.... She had heartbreaking hip dysplasia by her first birthday.

Seems like the scrappy medium-small mutts of the mid-century might be gone forever, or at least for our lifetime.  But yeah.... I’d be happy with a little Benji!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Does combining two of those unhealthy purebreds actually improve their health? I can see if it was being done for that purpose, by someone extremely knowledgeable. But I’ve never seen a doodle breeder like that.
> 
> I loved my poodle mix with all my heart. I’d seriously have cloned her. I believe she got the best of each of her breeds. For example, she had a _truly_ easy hypoallergenic coat. But....I think that was just a fluke. The doodles I know mat like crazy.


I think it can improve their health if the parents are health tested and genetically diverse, but I agree with you and Dechi that most people just throw two purebreds together to make money and then the puppies inherit the worst health issues of each parent breed. 

I've rescued/rehomed many little poodle mix type dogs in the past when I did a lot of rescue work. They do seem to be getting harder to find, especially depending on where you live. But I'd bet in Los Angeles they are still abundant.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

Here's the doodle issue. 2 registered pure parents only. Not a mix bred to a pure bred. Two pure. Parents on premises. Healthy longevity can be attained. The best of both breeds. Easy learners. Tolerant beyond measure, long lives 13-15 years. If you know what you are doing and own good dogs to start with, It can be done. Price of veterinary has gone way up. I didn't waste registrations for money. It can be a high quality wonderful mix if you know what you're looking for and how far you want to go to find one. I had one litter for a reason. Some pups are still around 13 years and counting.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I wonder at the 'purebreds are unhealthy!' 'no! Mixed breeds are unhealthy!' debate 

For example, my cousin's reserve mutt has Addison's. So does my purebred standard. We could claim this is because before, a dog might be euthanized for autoimmune stuff, but I'm not convinced that's the reason for this rise.

Autoimmunity in younger humans has been steadily rising for the past 40 years, and we definitely aren't becoming purebred, so seems to be environmental. Doctors are reporting the average age of autoimmune diagnosis is getting lower, and they are seeing far more cases. Speaking for myself, I'm a mix of several far flung regions of Europe. Another friend also with autoimmune issues is a mix of Europe and Asia. So neither of us are 'pure bred'. A cousin, also with autoimmune issues, is more 'pure bred' British Isles.

Here's an interesting question - are the health issues we are seeing in dogs due to breeding, or the same environmental factors humans experience? 

I recall that there is an epidemic of obesity in lab animals fed the same strictly rationed diets as before, and studies showing humans eating the same numbers of calories now as in the 1980s are significantly more overweight. 

Possible environmental causes I've seen floated are plastics, pesticides, and Teflon-and similar chemicals. But there's tons of speculation. 

(Sorry Dechi - into the weeds and WAY off topic!)


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

This thread seems to be drifting a bit from the original discussion of options for small dog breeds that won't trigger Dechi's allergies onto a discussion of the merits of doodle breeding. Just a reminder: _5.2 Poodle Forum does not endorse deliberately planned or breeding a poodle with another breed to get designer or mixed-breed puppies. _


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

cowpony said:


> This thread seems to be drifting a bit from the original discussion of options for small dog breeds that won't trigger Dechi's allergies onto a discussion of the merits of doodle breeding. Just a reminder: _5.2 Poodle Forum does not endorse deliberately planned or breeding a poodle with another breed to get designer or mixed-breed puppies. _


Doesn't it always 🤣


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Most of the purebreds are very unhealthy these days unless you get lucky, with some being more unhealthy like Cavs and bulldogs.


I strongly disagree with that statement. Certainly there are some that are not healthy because they were bred by people who had no idea of how to breed purebred animals. Sadly many people purchase a dog from a pet shop or from someone ignorant about the breed. It pays to buy from a breeder who has truly studied the breed and has done all appropriate health testing.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Johanna said:


> I strongly disagree with that statement.


How do you feel about the COI in the standard poodle? Do you think it's acceptable? Would you agree with the data that nearly all purebred dogs are living shorter lifespans these days?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Again, a reminder this thread started as a fun discussion of some breeds which might be suitable for Dechi's lifestyle and allergy concerns. I think standard poodles are a bit larger than Dechi's ideal size range.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

MaizieFrosty said:


> How do you feel about the COI in the standard poodle? Do you think it's acceptable? Would you agree with the data that nearly all purebred dogs are living shorter lifespans these days?


I suspect shorter life spans are the result of exposure to more toxins. Cancer seems to be much more common, for example. I am appalled by the carcinogens that people calmly accept in their homes. 

Regarding COI - the standard poodles I had in the 80s were half Wycliffe breeding - mostly on Wycliffe Hadrian. The initial breeding of Jaylee dogs was a brown bitch who was half Bel Tor breeding and half pet breeding to Wycliffe Hadrian. That was essentially an outcross, so I once bred a one of those pups to her brother (same breeding, different litters). The resulting puppies were quite normal and had a normal life span. The reason for the inbreeding was to establish a "line" that would have predictable traits. Obviously one does not inbreed again for several generations.

Keep in mind - inbreeding is used to set type. It's how each "breed" of dogs was established.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

How about a Basenji?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I saw a really sweet American Hairless Terrier at a trial this weekend. Nice small size and I was shocked how soft he felt when I petted him. There is some care due to lack of hair. 









American Hairless Terrier Dog Breed Information


Right breed for you? American Hairless Terrier information including personality, history, grooming, pictures, videos, and the AKC breed standard.




www.akc.org


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Minie said:


> How about a Basenji?


Aren’t they closer to 20-25 lbs ? And energetic ? They’re very nice looking dogs though.



Skylar said:


> I saw a really sweet American Hairless Terrier at a trial this weekend. Nice small size and I was shocked how soft he felt when I petted him. There is some care due to lack of hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do like them but I don’t know how the poor thing would want to go outside in -40 weather, snow and ice to do its business…


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Dechi said:


> I do like them but I don’t know how the poor thing would want to go outside in -40 weather, snow and ice to do its business…


With a warm coat … we get similar cold weather here to yours.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Yes a basenji weighs about 20 - 25 pounds, but are great fun. Really intelligent and problemsolving. They don't bark but yodel.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Minie said:


> Yes a basenji weighs about 20 - 25 pounds, but are great fun. Really intelligent and problemsolving. They don't bark but yodel.


That’s bigger than what I’m looking for (10-12 lbs or less). But definitely great dogs !


----------



## blkdog (Nov 22, 2011)

I am just sharing my Havanese puppy, my past Havanese was healthy until he got cancer at twelve. Like all purebreds they have health concerns but you cannot beat their temperament.
Extremely friendly and social with everyone

























Affectionate 
Easy to train
Very confident, fearless
Happy, happy, happy little dogs
Very quiet
Super easygoing
Cuddly
No prey drive, they love every human and animal
Stranger friendly, pet friendly, child friendly
Absolutely delightful and perfect dogs
Pictures of my Stella at 12 weeks and 7 months. She weighs just under 7 pounds, estimated to be 8 or 9 pounds as an adult. She has done most of her growing.
Sorry, I hit the photo to insert too many times.


----------



## blkdog (Nov 22, 2011)

One more my Havanese with my Poodle


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

You’re torturing me, @blkdog! What darling photos and a lovely description of a lovely breed.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

blkdog said:


> No prey drive, they love every human and animal


That sounds very appealing ! Beckie has such a strong prey drive, she drives me nuts…


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

blkdog said:


> I am just sharing my Havanese puppy, my past Havanese was healthy until he got cancer at twelve. Like all purebreds they have health concerns but you cannot beat their temperament.
> Extremely friendly and social with everyone
> View attachment 493304
> View attachment 493305
> ...


Absolutely precious! And nice to know they can be smaller. I could not manage a 15 pound dog now. Stella is lovely 😍.


----------



## blkdog (Nov 22, 2011)

Streetcar said:


> Absolutely precious! And nice to know they can be smaller. I could not manage a 15 pound dog now. Stella is lovely 😍.


Thank you, I am so happy with my decision to get another Havanese. In my opinion, they are perfect dogs. Go with a good breeder that breeds for health and temperament and get a female for a smaller dog.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

cristibha96 said:


> Thank you, I am so happy with my decision to get another Havanese. In my opinion, they are perfect dogs. Go with a good breeder that breeds for health and temperament and get a female for a smaller dog.


Oops! Looks like you’ve created a second account, perhaps in error? Do you still have access to your original account? Send me a message so we can get this sorted out.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I was pretty set on getting a Havanese, but then I did one of those dog quizzes, and it recommended the Coton. The more I read about them, the more I like them!
> 
> I’ve never seen a dog that sheds as much as chihuahuas. Absolutely love them, but that’s a dealbreaker for me. I can’t imagine going from a poodle to a chihuahua. Eek!
> 
> ...


Before getting my poodles I really wanted a coton. Still kinda do but their cost was astronomical for my initial purchasing budget. So when my daughter was looking same problem and she ended up with a shih tzu. He turned into a very good lil guy.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I think we forgot to talk about pugs. Or if someone did, I missed it. I really love those dogs. They do shed a lot though and I believe they have lots of health issues.

Anyone has any experience with them ?


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Dechi said:


> I think we forgot to talk about pugs. Or if someone did, I missed it. I really love those dogs. They do shed a lot though and I believe they have lots of health issues.
> 
> Anyone has any experience with them ?


I love pugs! Like Maltese, they are a breed that has a lot of health problems, including the dreaded GME  However, one of the ones I used to take care of lived to be 15 or 16, so you never know!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MaizieFrosty said:


> I love pugs! Like Maltese, they are a breed that has a lot of health problems, including the dreaded GME  However, one of the ones I used to take care of lived to be 15 or 16, so you never know!


Thanks ! I had never heard about GME. Doesn’t sound fun at all…. :-(


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Dechi said:


> Thanks ! I had never heard about GME. Doesn’t sound fun at all…. :-(


It is an absolute nightmare. I've seen so many of my friends' Maltese die of it. Hope the research they're doing leads to eradication of it in the affected breeds.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

We also forgot pekingese. They look like little elves and they are appealing in a weird kind of way. I’m adding them both to the list.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Dechi, are you sure you have dog allergies?  Pekingese are adorable. Very sweet and loyal dogs. My grandparents had them. Similar in temperament to Shih-tzu, pugs.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Dechi said:


> We also forgot pekingese. They look like little elves and they are appealing in a weird kind of way. I’m adding them both to the list.


You could name a pekingese Tricki-Woo after the peke in All Creatures Great and Small.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Dechi, are you sure you have dog allergies?  Pekingese are adorable. Very sweet and loyal dogs. My grandparents had them. Similar in temperament to Shih-tzu, pugs.


Yeah, I know, not the wisest choice. I definitely would need to have an agreement with the breeder for a trial. I would with any dog. I was okay with Boston terriers though, so maybe Pekingese too ?

My heart is really set on Biewers for now. So anything added is just extra.


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

Dechi said:


> My heart is really set on Biewers for now. So anything added is just extra.


Can you get one of each breed? 😄


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Pavie said:


> Can you get one of each breed? 😄


I wish but after these two, I won’t have duos anymore. My health isn’t good and it’s just too much work. And money, nowadays with vet fees that have increased so much.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Mom had Bostons and my vet also has Bostons - great little dogs. Mom also had Scotties, but probably too big for you.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Asta's Mom said:


> Mom had Bostons and my vet also has Bostons - great little dogs. Mom also had Scotties, but probably too big for you.


I find Scotties so stylish but yes, a little too big for me.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Here’s a breeder whose dogs I really like. Her puppies are just so cute you it’s unreal.
(credit Biewer Tatie’s love)


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Precious! Is this breeder near you? I found one for me in case I get a Biewer  Biewer von Fritz in California.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Precious! Is this breeder near you? I found one for me in case I get a Biewer  Biewer von Fritz in California.


Close enough, within a few hours. There is also another one that’s just as good. So 2 potential breeders not too far.

How cool would it be if we both got a Biewer one day !


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

That's awesome, Dechi! What luck to have two good breeders closeby. It would be very cool if we both got one, but I don't know about my allergies... I'll most likely get another spoo.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MaizieFrosty said:


> That's awesome, Dechi! What luck to have two good breeders closeby. It would be very cool if we both got one, but I don't know about my allergies... I'll most likely get another spoo.


I’ve had 2 Yorkies and did very well with them. They are a single coated breed, with hair and not fur, just like poodles.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Dechi said:


> I’ve had 2 Yorkies and did very well with them. They are a single coated breed, with hair and not fur, just like poodles.


That's good you know you can handle them. So far, in recent years, I've been allergic to *everything* I've been around except poodles, Zooey (but not most Maltese), and Bichons. 

Allergies are a weird thing, though...after having Covid twice, and losing my sense of smell the second time, I became not un-allergic to many things I used to be allergic to, including flowers and scented bath products. First year I haven't had to take Allegra every day! So, maybe I have lost my dog and even horse allergies. That would be a dream come true!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Allergies are a weird thing, though...after having Covid twice, and losing my sense of smell the second time, I became not un-allergic to many things I used to be allergic to, including flowers and scented bath products. First year I haven't had to take Allegra every day! So, maybe I have lost my dog and even horse allergies. That would be a dream come true!


Allergies are very tricky and hard to predict. Funny, I just had COVID and lost my sense of smell yesterday. Strange feeling.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Dechi said:


> Allergies are very tricky and hard to predict. Funny, I just had COVID and lost my sense of smell yesterday. Strange feeling.


It is weird! I also smelled this certain sweet smell ALL the time. Do you have that phantom smell or is it like nothing at all?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MaizieFrosty said:


> It is weird! I also smelled this certain sweet smell ALL the time. Do you have that phantom smell or is it like nothing at all?


Not so far but it’s only been 2 days. I still do smell a little bit though, maybe 10%.


----------

